# Face Palm



## Fuscus (Sep 23, 2012)

Every year we get a new expert
Snakes' love tangle | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## PMyers (Sep 24, 2012)

Similar in size and facing the same direction? I always knew I was getting ****ed on the parade ground...


----------



## Nick-G (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! I didn't know snakes could be gay? Hahaha! "massive face palm"


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had a good chuckle reading the article. all we need is the dim lighting (to match the dim wits) and the music and we have snake porn with an audience


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 24, 2012)

Strange - they have published my comment


----------

